# Спазм мышц шеи?



## ferz13626 (15 Апр 2019)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Игорь. Мне 32 года и живу я в Москве.

Постараюсь описать Вам более детально все мои симптомы и когда все началось.

В августе 2018 года мы с женой и ребенком прилетели с отдыха. Все было хорошо и чувствовал я себя замечательно. Вышел в первый день на работу и тут меня начало начальство прессовать и намекать на то , чтобы я уволился по собственному желанию. В подробности вдаваться не буду, но на тот момент я понервничал так неслабо. Ходил я так на работу месяц и в итоге написал заявление. Отработав одну неделю ,из положенных двух, я заболеваю. Кашель , насморк и горло. Пролечился неделю антибиотиками,все прошло кроме сухого кашля до рвоты. Устроился на новую работу и в течение полуторов месяцев я ходил на новую работу с кашлем. Я думал ,что легкие скоро откашливать начну. Взял больничный, опять антибиотики и все равно кашель не проходит. Проходил еще месяц на работу и снова беру больничный из-за кашля. Тут мне снова назначают антибиотики и проколов их 10 дней мне становится лучше.

    Хорошо. Выхожу на работу 20 декабря.  Получается так ,что я с сентября месяца по декабрь весь на нервах ,так как кашель не проходил и я не знал что и думать. Ну да ладно, это было лирическое отступление.

    И тут начинается то с чем я борюсь до сих пор.

   Хочу сказать, что новая работа меня , как выяснилось потом, полностью не устраивает и вызывает раздражение.

   За неделю до нового года просыпаюсь я в выходные и чувствую, что болит шея с левой стороны. Я ее намазал финалгоном, прогрел часик и смыл эту мазь на сколько мог. На следующий день боль стала чуть меньше. Ну думаю со временем пройдет и не особо то заморачивался, так как шею я уже простужал и все проходило. Ладно, праздничные дни я вроде как без особо беспокоящих проблем с здоровьем провел. Было только ощущения кома в горле и иногда приступы удушья на сильном морозе.

    Выхожу на работу 9 января и в первый же день ( или второй, точно не помню) у меня начинает сводить затылок. Чувство сильной усталости чтоли, которое не отпускало меня в течение нескольких часов. Забыл сказать ,работа у меня сидячая и постоянно за компьютером. Потом с каждым днем, все по накатанной, начинают появляться все новые симптомы – головокружение ежедневное ( шатание ), чувство сдавленности по кругу головы ( как шлем чтоли одели), сдавливание в висках,ощущение давления в ушах, боль то в правом виске, то в левом, боль в переносице и заложенность носа периодическая, чувство немения головы и мурашки по коже, ноющая боль в нижней части челюсти ( передние нижние зубы ). Позже еще присоединилась сильная боль в грудном отделе спины, да такая иногда сильная ,что будто бы дышать становится тяжело.

   Проходил я так на работу полтора месяца и потом в один прекрасный день меня с работы увезли домой, так как я уже не мог ходить из –за головокружений. В этот же день вечером я пошел в частную клинику к неврологу, там сделали УЗИ шеи.Пережата позвоночная артерия с правой стороны. Сделали какую то капельницу, назначили мидокалм, мексидол и атаракс. От мидокалма мне стало плохо ,так что я в итоге от него отказался. Остальное сделал как сказал врач и все пропил и проколол.

   Через две недели я пошел уже в свою поликлинику по записи , но от вышеперечисленных лекарств мне не стало лучше. В поликлинике мне предложили лечь в больницу и я не отказался. Пролежал я в больнице две недели, сделал все необходимые обследования и выписали меня домой с словами ,что у меня слабые мышцы шеи и я сам в этом виноват и буду восстанавливаться очень долго.

   В больнице кололи витамины, сосудистые и давали сирдалуд по ½ таблетки утром и вечером.

Выписался я из больницы с теми же симптомами ,что и попал туда. Добавился еще низкочастотный писк в ушах и еще очень-очень сильная раздражительность. Я ни с кем не мог разговаривать, так как я не мог понять что со мной вообще происходит .Я даже ходить не мог. Просто хотелось валяться и ничего не делать.

   На следующий день ,я, по рекомендации знакомых, вызвали невролога на дом. Он посмотрел на меня, послушал и сказал, что у меня это все на фоне стресса начавшегося еще в сентябре 2018 года. Заключение врача было – психоматическое расстройство. Назначил мне атаракс, габапентин и грандаксин.

   Стал я их пить и уже на третий день почувствовал улучшение. У меня появилось настроение, я уже спокойно ходил гулял с ребенком,занимался домашними делами. Но я бы не сказал ,что все сипптомы прошли у меня. Меня продолжала беспокоить боль в затылке, никаких мурашек по голове и онемения. Все было отлично , если так можно сказать.

   Параллельно решил по ДМС сходить в клинику к неврологу и напроситься на массаж шеи и физиотерапию. Пришел к неврологу , дал ему снимки и он сказал что у меня аномалия Киммерле. Назначил сирдалуд и мазь випросал. От сирдалуда я отказался, так как пью уже габапентин.

   Стал ходить на массажи и физиотерапию,но улучшений ни каких. До сих пор болит затылок.

Через  три недели   я  стал потихоньку снижать дозу габапентина ( пил по две таблетки утром и вечером 300 мг. И перешел на одну вечером) и тут все симтомы стали возвращаться обратно – мурашки по голове,чувство онемения головы и пошатывания,боль в нижней части челюсти и т.д. И еще, когда например делаю упражнение на растяжку мыщц шеи и наеланяю голову вправо, то чувствуется как мышца начинает болеть и боль идет от левой лопатки до затылка ( место где позвонок соединяется с черепом ).

   Позвонил я тому неврологу, которого вызывал на дом и рассакзал все. Он говорит, что если я пью габапентин и мне от него хорошо, то его в таки дозировка, можно пить всю жизнь.

   Меня пугает употребление  д анного препарата до конца жизни.

   На данный момент вернулся к приему Сирдалуда,но пью по 4 мг. На ночь. Вроде полегче,но все равно боль в затылке не отпускает. Особенно все проявляется,когда на работе за компом сижу.

   Фотографии МРТ и всех заключений постараюсь сейчас подкрепить к данному посту.


               

Вот снимки МРТ и рентген шеи с нагрузками


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2019)

@ferz13626, Игорь, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## BlackND (16 Апр 2019)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27966/#post-348068

почитайте и найдите отличия.)
в общем у меня шею сжимало так что от ходьбы что ноги не шли вообще..приходилось останавливаться и потом топать дальше или просто снижать скорость хода.
Работа тоже сидячая причем ухудшение началось после того как я перешел вообще на сидячую т.е как сел в 8 утра на попу так и встал в 17 часов..за редким исключением днем в столовку сходить.

накрыло меня тогда не по детски. Лечение в итоге: ЛФК с первых месяцев легкое Изометрия т.к от поворотов становилось хуже. Сходил в ПТ тот назначил какой то легкий Транк уже не помню что за транк..потом прописал Вальдоксан мне не пошел, попросил ципролекс сошлись на селектре. пропил ее пол года. был в санатории на грязах..по прошествии почти 2 лет стало получше но я с год уже точно бассеин (главное чтобы вода была не холодная 30 градусов вполне приемлимо) и тренажерку с пол года назад добавил. Бассеин рулит, сосудистые не пил. Главное больше гулять и ходить. не засиживаться в смартах и компах. я вот недавно заметил что если двигаюсь не регулярно то крыша едет сильнее..если регулярно в выходные допустим то чувствую себя лучше. От невроза очень легко может быть ухудшение. в том случае как у вас отходить от него надо ооочень долго год - 2 примерно как минимум плюс надо подключать бассеин и зарядку каждое утро и вечер и на работе. Потому что невроз ведет к спазму мышц те в свою очередь пережимают все что можно. Поэтому релакс и работа над собой. Кстати мне ходить по улице помогали аудиокнижки. На них отвлекаешься в итоге крыша едет на так сильно.
Сейчас в идеале у меня 2 раза в неделю бассеин по 500-700 метров брассом и 3 раза тренажерка. В выходные в баню сходить не плохо. или просто погулять если тепло.


----------



## ferz13626 (16 Апр 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27966/#post-348068
> 
> почитайте и найдите отличия.)
> в общем у меня шею сжимало так что от ходьбы что ноги не шли вообще..приходилось останавливаться и потом топать дальше или просто снижать скорость хода.
> ...


Да ,многое схоже с моими симптомами. Когда вся эта чехорда неачиналась, помню приступы удушья и кашля.Сдавал анализы на астму ( ФВД) и аллергию.Результаты отрицательные.
   Заметил что нос постоянно не дышит,особено правая ноздря. Но если сделать ЛФК и потом полежать на аппликаторе Кузнецова,то нос начинает дышать.
   Воротник Шанца ношу - не помогает. При ходьбе шатает, но это шатание видимо связано с ощущение тяжести головы.Как будто на ней металлическая каска и шея не держит эту голову и тебя болтает вместе с ней. Взгляд как бы затуманенный, как будто не в своем теле нахожусь. В людных местах мне вообще тяжело находиться ( метро и магазины ). Шум в ушах (писк) усиливается ,если сильно открыть рот или при повороте головы,когда держишь ее рукой,типа как сопротивление делаешь. В бассейн сходил пока что только один раз.Вышел из бассейна вообще держась за стенку -  видимо с непривычки наплавался. При ходьбе помогает музыка. Не так "штормит" что ли.


----------



## ferz13626 (16 Апр 2019)

Хочу еще добавить,что уже как пару месяцев болит спина в грудном отделе. Если прощупывать,то боль идет от мышц ,которые идут вдоль позвоночника ( с левой стороны ). В больнице делали снимок спины,сказали что все нормально,но снимки не дали на руки.
   А также болит поясница. Тоже где-то 2.5 месяца.


----------



## AIR (16 Апр 2019)

День добрый! Клинически значимы мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне с частичной оссификацией мышц и связок, на фоне гиперреактивности нервной системы .. Лечение двунаправленное, нормализация состояния нервной системы  (медикаментозно ) и местно, попробовать максимально восстановить мышцы и связки кранио-вертебрального перехода.. Результат в значительной степени зависит от преобладания составляющих.. Если преобладание спазма,  то эффект заметнее, если общерегулирующих нарушений,  то неопределеннее. .
Вывод :  желательно мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном и особенно кранио-вертебральном уровне..


----------



## ferz13626 (16 Апр 2019)

@AIR, понял,спасибо. То есть ,если мне советуют обратиться к психоневрологу,то это нормально? Просто мне с трудом верится,что из-за нервов моих расшатанных может быть такой побочный эффект с мышцами.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Апр 2019)

Запишитесь на приём к доктору Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу.


----------



## BlackND (16 Апр 2019)

ferz13626 написал(а):


> Вышел из бассейна вообще держась за стенку -  видимо с непривычки наплавался. При ходьбе помогает музыка. Не так "штормит" что ли.


 вот вот после бассеина по началу я думал вообще в дверь не попаду.)на АД нервная система стабилизировалась. И стало получше. Плюс ЛФК.


----------



## AIR (16 Апр 2019)

ferz13626 написал(а):


> Просто мне с трудом верится,что из-за нервов моих расшатанных может быть такой побочный эффект с мышцами.


Это не побочный эффект, просто стресс проявил уже имеющиеся проблемы..


----------



## ferz13626 (17 Апр 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Это не побочный эффект, просто стресс проявил уже имеющиеся проблемы..


Доктор,еще такой вопрос. Вот я делаю ЛФК, а вот могу ли я делать отжимания,подтягивания на перекладине и на брусьях отжиматься? Пойдет ли это на пользу? Или же только упражнения на растяжку мышц? 
   Я просто заметил,к примеру,что когда качаю пресс ( не сильно ) и шея у меня находится в напряжении,то появляются и усиливаются ощущения мурашек по голове. Когда перестаю качать пресс, то через секунд 30 эти ощущения пропадают.


----------



## AIR (17 Апр 2019)

И я просто заметил, что когда, к примеру,  что когда отжимаются на брусьях, то ухудшается симптоматика кранио-вертебрального перехода и уходит с боольшим трудом... а то и не уходит..


----------



## BlackND (17 Апр 2019)

пресс по своему образу качания перенапрягает шею, подтягиваться имея проблемы это их ухудшать пока стадия обострения кроме цигуна и ЛФК ничего думаю нельзя доктор АИР дело говорит.


----------



## ferz13626 (17 Апр 2019)

@BlackND, понял. А как понять что стадия обострения прошла?


----------



## BlackND (17 Апр 2019)

по ощущениям.Вам сейчас надо больше расслабляться, а не пытаться закачать. там и так все как камень скорее всего.


----------



## glok301 (18 Апр 2019)

Привет.  Прочитал тему и сначала подумал,что я пишу). 
Проблемы точь в точь.  

Проходи я всех врачей, Лора, Невролога, Мануального терапевта, остеопат, массажист.
И пока ничего не помогло. 
Остается что ?  пробовать искать со стороны психологии, но АД я пока не рискую,  хотя переодически очень хочу.
Просто уверен, что симптомы усиливаются в то время, когда ты начинаешь искать проблему.

Что я могу посоветовать, хотя кто это испытавает, понимает что это такой себе совет. ( Это больше так для поддержки и что бы ты понимал,что это не только с тобой и надо учиться жить дальше)  Для начала конечно нужно успокоится,  и если искать проблему дальше,  главное ищи  осмысленно, не беги на все процедуры подрят и не трать деньги в пустую. 
Я пока свою тему запустил.  но обязательно дополню ее, если решусь на АД.
А так живу и с шумом и с зажимами ( нос,голова, шея) в футбол играю, иногда даже могу выпить ( от этого кстати становится легче) но главное не борщить.

Мне тоже 30 лет и тоже работа с 9-18 сидячая.


----------



## ferz13626 (18 Апр 2019)

@glok301, тяжело просто поверить в то,что именно с тобой такое произошло.
   На данный момент что со мной происходит и что я делаю:
   - появились бегающие мурашки по всему телу. То в пояснице,то нога,то рука
   - если взять себя за руку чуть выше локтя,то по руке бьет как бы током. Такое ощущение буд-то берешь и хватаешь себя за оголенный нерв
   - массажи делал - не помогают
   - физиотерапия не помогает
   - в бассейне был пока что только один раз, но после него такая приятная усталость
   - стали болеть ноги. Даже понять не могу что за боль. Такое ощущение будто вчера поиграл в футбол или побегал , а на следующий день ноги "ноют"
   - если закинуть ногу на ногу то нога начинает быстро затекать. Раньше такого не было
   - хочу сдать анализы на герпес Зостер + еще общий анализ крови ( терапевт назначил - лишним не будет )
   - каждый день после работы я делаю ЛФК + потом упражнения на растяжку мышц шеи + аппликатор Кузнецова под спину и под голову. Заметил,что после этих процедур нос начинает дышать, но максимум на один час. Потом снова его закладывает.
   - иногда валяюсь в ванной с морской солью. Помогает пока лежишь в ней.Расслабляет)))
   - из лекарств принимаю Сирдалуд по 2 таблетки на ночь ( 4 мг. ), утром пол таблетки Атаракса, потом Милдронат,потом Магне В6 (3 раза в день ) , потом Грандаксин в обед и вечером пол таблетки снова Атаракса.
   Как то так.
   В футбол я бы тоже поиграл, но боюсь что свалюсь.Надо попробовать.
   В дальнейшем осталось пройти только кинезиолога, отолориенголога ( хочу поговорить с ним по поводу писка в ушах ) и к психологу или психоневрологу.

   Как же надоело просыпаться по утрам и первым делом думать : " а будет ли у меня сейчас болеть голова? А будет ли меня шатать?". Встаешь,одеваешься,выходишь на улицу и пока идешь до электрички постоянно "слушаешь свое тело".

Забыл еще один симптом добавить:
   - на протяжении всего дня глаза слипаются. Похоже на коньюктивит , но это не он. Так бывает обычно по утрам,потом умоешься и все нормально. А сейчас это постоянно. Умылся и через часа полтора снова глаза слипаются.


----------



## glok301 (18 Апр 2019)

Что из этих препаратов ты назначил себе сам из интернета? только честно. 

Главное ты должен понимать,  на этом форуме тебе никто проблему динстанционно не вылечит и лечение не назначит,  тут могут только направить к специалисту, что бы отсеить симптомы. 
На форуме  наш организм  - это как автомобиль, в нем что-то сломалось,  но причина почему он не заводится не понятно.  Поэтому начинается поиск, заменой деталей ( в нашем случае анализами) 

Я не врач и даже не человек который решил точно такую же проблему ( конечно некоторой жести которую ты пишешь, у меня не было)  как мне кажется, только потому что я не успел себе это придумать, а вовремя собрался с мыслями. 
Но, по всему описанному, мне кажется что это нервы,  ну не верю я, что из за проблем с шеей, может трясти так весь организм. А вот то что невроз может дать осложнения на мышцы,я верю.

Что бы отсеить "опасный шум"   а заодно и головокружения, сходи к отоневрологу.
Он проведет тесты и определит,  объективный у тебя шум или субъективный, и голова кружиться реально или нет.


----------



## ferz13626 (18 Апр 2019)

Про отоневролога я что то и не подумал. Спасибо за наводку.
Лекарства я никакие себе сам не назначал. Все врачи


----------



## glok301 (18 Апр 2019)

Еще совет,  главное не лазай по другим темам участников. Я лазил  и понял, что проблемы у многих разные.
Это приведет к новым так  называемым фобиям.

Заведи себе дневник и четко распиши проблемы и врачей которых прошел.
Например,  думаю что проблема с сосудами,  МРТ + дуплексное сканирове   - все ок
И так по порядку.
А что сейчас наверно  полный хаус в голове.


----------



## BlackND (18 Апр 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> Еще совет,  главное не лазай по другим темам участников. Я лазил  и понял, что проблемы у многих разные.
> Это приведет к новым так  называемым фобиям..



а мне наоборот это помогло.)типо читаешь и кто то пишет блин стало лучше, тока на этом считай и вылез.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2019)

Вы попросили перечитать тему. Перечитал.
В чем вопрос так и не понял.
Невроз есть, миофасциалка есть, сосудистый компонент есть.
Надо лечить.
Что из перечисленного вами лечения дало самый большой эффект?


----------



## ferz13626 (20 Апр 2019)

Добрый день , доктор! Самый лучший эффект был от габапентина. Уже на третий день после начала приема почувствовал себя хорошо. Появилось настроение, не так чувствовалось «шатание», практически все идеально было. Оставалась небольшая боль в затылке и боль с мурашками в висках. Но так как это лекарство имеет серъезные побочки,то я решил потихоньку с него слазить и уже через три недели начал уменьшать дозу и все симптомы вернулись.
   Сейчас принимаю Сирдалуд. Вроде оно помогает. Не так голова болит сильно. Но эффект не такой как от габапентина.
   Вы уж простите , что прошу почитать мой пост. Вроде и так все понятно. Все написано в выписке из больницы, да и другие неврологи мне уже все сказали и делают акцент на психосоматику. Но с трудом верю в это. Вот в выходные просыпаешься, не нервничаешь, все хорошо и тут через час после того как проснулся начинает побаливать шея, «затуманенный взгляд», шатание.
   Может быть были у Вас такие пациенты с такими симптомами и все они он стресса? Вылечивались они?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2019)

Тут на форуме половина с такими симптомами и подвига излечились приёмом антидепрессантов.
У вас все решает более простой препарат, так и пейте.
Перечитайте свой рассказ, все привязано к эмоциональному покою. Так создайте покой.


----------



## glok301 (20 Апр 2019)

Привет. Извини, что вмешиваюсь в твою тему. Но опять, все неврологи, ты сам чувствуешь эффект от лекарства, ты сам это переодически понимаешь, но почему ты это сам противодействуешь.? Тебе же назначил ад врач, есть наверно курс, почему ты самостоятельно его уменьшаешь? Ты ищешь врача которой найдёт проблему, а может просто её уже нашли. Неужели побочки тебя пугают больше, чем твоё состояние сейчас


----------



## ferz13626 (23 Апр 2019)

Дополню анализами на герпес


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2019)

Превышение в 40 раз.


----------



## ferz13626 (25 Апр 2019)

Было бы ясно, если бы показатель Igm был бы положительным, то лечиться однозначно, а тут показатель Igg.  Он же говорит , что я переболел когда то герпесом. Показатель правда очень высокий. Вот я понять не могу, лечение нужно или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2019)

Герпес в ближайшие 2 недели высыпал?


----------



## ferz13626 (25 Апр 2019)

Нет. Вообще никаких внешних признаков герпеса не наблюдал у себя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2019)

И по жалобам никак не скажешь, что он есть.

Есть такое понятие в медицине - пробное лечение.
Проведите лечение и новый анализ, если падение титра, то вирус был активен.


----------



## Rfd (7 Дек 2019)

@ferz13626, Игорь как сейчас ваши дела ? Есть ли изменения ?


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

привет невротики)я с вами


----------



## илья1980 (8 Окт 2020)

короче все здоровы и опять молчат -эх и не узнать рецепта исцеления


----------

